# Need hunting land or club



## john.mainor (Mar 16, 2011)

Need hunting club to join or land to lease around columbus, ga im 27, in the us army have a wife and two kid would like to bring them along for some hunting am from adel, ga i was raised and grew up there plz message me if you can point me in the right dirrection or need new members

thanks john


----------



## simonsays (Mar 16, 2011)

John i have a new club needing members it is close to Blakely Ga. if that would work you can call me at 229-400-0643


----------



## john.mainor (Mar 24, 2011)

*Still Looking*

Still Looking if anyone can help it would be great am in the army moving to Fort Benning would love to become a member of a great little club.


----------



## simonsays (Mar 25, 2011)

*Club in Early Co GA*

This is 750 acres of private owned land 90% planted pines and hardwood bottoms. Campsite available with water elec and sewage. QDM for last 15 years . This is a beautiful piece of land we are not going to plant any food plots until august there is plenty of stuff for them already . Will be putting out mineral blocks and a little corn for the summer and try to get some pics. We will be allowed to hunt everything but quail. This will be a family oriented club wives and children welcome.Dues will be 800 a year. would be glad to have you as a member


----------



## Buck James (Mar 29, 2011)

Have club in Shiloh (Talbot) north of Columbus,food plots, gas line planted, camp site w/power and water, 6 member total on 450 acres $1100, family welcome, buckjamesii@aol or call Dean Moore 770-826-0864


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 11, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## airbornemac (Apr 11, 2011)

we have a club just starting in heard county . I live in newnan  it is about 25 miles from  thomas crossroads almost into franklin . It is a no alchol no drug  family  type club. if intrested contact me at jlmw@hotmail.com


----------



## RBLawson (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey John have you found anything yet if not we have 4000 acres in Wilcox Co with water power and campsites. Family welcome 1350 per yr. Call  229-382-8149 for more info


----------



## beckie1 (May 2, 2011)

*Little big horn club - talbot county*

We have a 407 acre lease in Talbot County.  We let minor kids and your wife hunt under your membership.  We are looking for 4 members .


I have a listing on the forum - Lease looking for members - Little Big Horn.

If you are interested, please call!

We have a nice, friendly, safe group of people!

Beckie 
770-949-3555


----------



## john.mainor (May 22, 2011)

Still looking Anyone Need a member around the columbus area am interested.


----------

